# Type and intelligence perception



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

NF and I guess I would consider myself to be smart.


----------



## Talio (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm still helping people with their university homework. People think I'm smart but all i did was listen.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

SP, Average. I have a high IQ and do really well on tests on various subjects, but I'm not street smart at all, mostly because I don't care about most of the stuff going on in the world. I really confuse people because of this, because they cannot understand why do I sometimes appear so smart and other times so stupid.


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

NF and I think I'm smart if I actually try. A lot of people say I'm smart for my age and others probably think I'm an idiot since I take a rather long amount of time to come up with words to express my thoughts and I slur my words a lot.


----------



## SingingBird (May 2, 2011)

Honestly not sure how to answer this, I suppose it all depends on which type of intelligence you're talking about. With certain things I'm above average, but with others I completely and utterly fail.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm an NT and perceived as very intelligent by people who know me in real life, although this is mainly due to my knowing a lot of trivia than anything more traditionally intellectual.


----------



## Ludendorff (May 30, 2011)

IMO all Fs are inherently less smart at an intellectual level. At a creative level they may exceed, but really: please name a well-known scientist who was an F! I mean really. How could nf-s be percieved as smart? Maybe it is just that I don't understand them at all.

SP- people tell me I am smart all the time. It bugs me. Id like to say I express my intelligence well.


----------



## Ludendorff (May 30, 2011)

Wait, street smarts are factored in to this?


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

Are we all delusional or just awesome?


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

The only conclusion I can get from the results is that PerC forum members are perceived as smart.
Considering they're interested in a highly complex and theoretical subject such as personality typing and cognitive functions, I could have deduced this without the poll.

But just to add to the statistics, NT-smart.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

If we're not talking about the over 9000 other types of intelligence (kinesthetic, "naturalistic"? etc), I'm just going to answer based on the traditional definition of intelligence, the kind that does well in abstract subjects, humanities, sciences and mathematics. Yes, I'm viewed as intelligent.


----------



## affinity (Feb 14, 2011)

Ludendorff said:


> *IMO all Fs are inherently less smart at an intellectual level.* At a creative level they may exceed, but really: please name a well-known scientist who was an F! I mean really. How could nf-s be percieved as smart? Maybe it is just that I don't understand them at all.
> 
> SP- people tell me I am smart all the time. It bugs me. Id like to say I express my intelligence well.


Well, IMO all SP's are widely considered to be the missing evolutionary stage between apes and man.


----------



## LeighF1 (Jun 7, 2011)

FP - below average.

I'm better at being nice to people than deciding if I need to divide or multiply to get the correct answer!

I enjoy self expression rather than using trends to analyse, plotting, and working out war strategies, all that mumble jumble. I'd say I'm knowledgable but cannot really apply it to anything! =\


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

affinity said:


> Well, IMO all SP's are widely considered to be the missing evolutionary stage between apes and man.


Insecure much?

The nice gentleman asked a question regarding facts (well-known NF scientists). I can think of a bunch of INTPs, one ENTP and a some INTJs. Maybe in social studies?

You can always fight with facts you silly NF 

IMO some of the coolest **** Sapience are SP.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Ludendorff said:


> IMO all Fs are inherently less smart at an intellectual level. At a creative level they may exceed, but really: please name a well-known scientist who was an F! I mean really. How could nf-s be percieved as smart?


You are joking, right?


----------



## affinity (Feb 14, 2011)

Istbkleta said:


> Insecure much?


Yes, that's right. 



Istbkleta said:


> The nice gentleman asked a question regarding facts


Funny, the opening line of his post looked like an insult to me - and I can't say I recommend insulting the group/type you're about to post a question about, because it's not going to get a fat lot in response; aside from more insults.


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

affinity said:


> Funny, the opening line of his post looked like an insult to me.


Silly NF, that wasn't an insult. This also is not an insult. It's just your F that makes you see things that aren't there  In order to grasp the emotional concept of insults and be able to insult, you need to feel your emotions. That might be difficult for the nice gentlemen mentioned and he might be thinking (not feeling, mind you) - "what did I say?!"

That said, I'll bite:

Where are the NF scientists really? Except Isabele Briggs (spellcheck?) who was an INFP. I mean - physics, mathematics, chemistry, engineering, biology. Hm ... I see his point now. Maybe NFs are not suited for cold logical sciences, how can that be?! It is not politically correct.

Well, I guess constantly pointing to us NTs we suck with feelings is also not politically correct but I haven't noticed Feelers having any problems flaunting their superiority 

Sissy!  (said in a teasing and completely friendly and positive tone)


----------



## Dino (Mar 25, 2011)

Istbkleta said:


> Silly NF, that wasn't an insult. This also is not an insult. It's just your F that makes you see things that aren't there  In order to grasp the emotional concept of insults and be able to insult, you need to feel your emotions. That might be difficult for the nice gentlemen mentioned and he might be thinking (not feeling, mind you) - "what did I say?!"
> 
> That said, I'll bite:
> 
> ...


Come on, you're ENTP.
You should be much better at trolling.


----------



## affinity (Feb 14, 2011)

Istbkleta said:


> Silly NF, that wasn't an insult. This also is not an insult. It's just your F that makes you see things that aren't there  In order to grasp the emotional concept of insults and be able to insult, you need to feel your emotions. That might be difficult for the nice gentlemen mentioned and he might be thinking (not feeling, mind you) - "what did I say?!"
> 
> That said, I'll bite:
> 
> ...


/facepalm.

I guess I wasn't being clear enough, his point could have been made using half the words and none of the insults.

Not being able to name any famous scientists is hardly conclusive proof that 'F's are any *less intelligent* than their 'T' counterparts and, while, I will admit there are predominantly more T's in the sciences it doesn't mean there aren't exceptions.

This is part of a list copied from http://idigitalcitizen.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/profile-of-the-idealists-temperament-nf-types-pdf1.pdf.

• Lord Alfred Russel Wallace
• Albert Schweitzer (Healer)
• Carl Rogers (Champion)
• Abraham Maslow
• Isabel Myers (Healer)
• Carl Jung (Counselor)
• Mary Baker Eddy (Counselor)
• Soren Kierkegaard
• Plato

They are mainly Psychologists (which is still a science), but include a few with a medicinal background, a Mathematician (Plato), a Biologist (Lord Alfred Russel Wallace). These NF scientists do exist, somewhere....

Also, I really can't be bothered to reply again, so my apologies in advance.


----------



## Jem11899 (Jan 4, 2011)

SJ. Everyone I know well think that I'm smart. I'm definitely not above average. But, I am not below-average. I think, though sometimes, that people perceive me smarter than I am....


----------

